# Change in Projector Head Lamp bulbs



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

My 2016 GEN2 Cruze has 9005 bulbs in the headlight. I noticed the 2017's use 9012 bulbs which are supposed to be better ( H.I.R. bulbs instead of standard halogen bulbs). It looks like the 9012's will fit in the 2016 headlamp socket, and if not, the tabs on the bulb can be trimmed so they will fit. But the receptacle plug is also keyed differently, so that would need to be changed - no big job, they are readily available.

Would changing to the 9012's be worth it ? There must have been a reason why GM made the change. The 9012 bulbs cost a lot more than the 9005's , but are suppose to throw more light and last longer.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

2017s don't use 9012s. The catalogs are wrong. Gen2s use 9005SL+ bulbs from the factory. I've never seen a single Gen2 with 9012s.

That said if you wanna upgrade to an HIR bulb, you'll want a 9011(HIR1) bulb. Ideally the GM or Toyota OEM bulb, with the spherical capsule. If you can find those or don't wanna spend the coin, Sylvania 9011 should be high quality German made OSRAM bulbs in the package, avoid Wagners and any bulb made in Asia.


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

What's the diff between the 9011 & 9012 ?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

SONICJIM said:


> What's the diff between the 9011 & 9012 ?


They are two different bulbs....

They have different connector features, they have different base diameters, they have different locking tab configurations.

9011 is "basically" a very hot rod 9005
9012 is "basically" a very hot rod 9006

Besides one small modification to the top locking tab that needs to be made, a 9011 is a direct replacement for a 9005. It has the same mechanical dimensions, the same electrical and thermal properties, and the same light aim properties. It just puts out a bunch more light. No other bulb can have that said about it...Not LED, not HID, not candle, or arc reactor.


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you Maven !! I think I will be converting to the 9011's. I'm always looking for a little more illumination, short of installing spot lights. I did that on my Sonic with a bulb number change.

I have noticed the difference in the top tabs between the 9011/9012 and the 9005. Easy to mod the 9011/9012 to fit since the tabs are plastic.


----------

